# Contact details for dr hunter URGENT! Northern Ireland



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I have lost the number for dr hunters secretary Nichola, and urgently need to speak to her. I have her email address and have emailed but she hasn't got back to me. I need to contact them as my insurance company need info for my surgery which is in a week and a half!!! I did have her mobile but lost it, can anyone help?

Thanks ladies


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi ducky

I have this number for dr hunter 90 635274- I think that's the correct one for his secretary.

How are things with you- what is your date for surgery again? I know it's towards the end of the month.

Mags x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks mags,

It's not this Monday but the next! We can't send back the consent forms though till the insurance company have definatley given us the go ahead and are still saying they need the clinical letter and procedure codes from dr hunter, which I'm tryin to chase but his secretary hasn't replied to my emails! Ahhhhhh! Also just while you're on there's no mention on my admission form tothe ulster clink about having to do a bowel prep which I was assuming I was going to have to do, I'm going to have to call them, because I am sure as hell no turning up for surgery to get turned away if they forgot to organise the prep with me!

Limbo, thanks for the pm hun, I'll be phoning this morning so I'll keep u posted on how I get on.

X
Ducky


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Ducky

Dr hunter apparently us one if the few that does make you do it. I was brought in the day before on the 1st attempt to take it with the surgery then the next day.
Just ask the city hospital waiting list staff as they need to do the ore op assessment probably and they will tell you.

On the 2nd attempt I had the ability to do it at home the day before as they have it to me previously before I left hospital. In fact dr hunters registrar reminded him that I needed to take it when I came back in- so he seems to always do it. 

Maybe they will bring you in the day before then? If so they put me I to my own room thankfully- not the nicest to deal with. Good luck on your calls- be persistent ( I think you will anyway 😊)

Mags x


----------

